# Topics > Smart things > Smart cameras, smart camcorders and assistive devices >  LG 360 Cam, LG Corporation, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Developer -  LG Corporation

----------


## Airicist

Capture your world in an instant with LG's 360 Cam

Published on Feb 21, 2016




> The LG 360 Cam shoots and records 360-degree photos and 2K videos for a trippy VR experience.

----------


## Airicist

LG G5 : How to PLAY with LG 360 CAM

Published on May 24, 2016




> Shooting a 360 degree video is easy enough with LG G5.
> Follow three simple steps to connect your LG 360 CAM and make your moments more playful!

----------

